# Anyone have reasonable machining prices?



## guiri (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a couple of things I wanted made (shouldn't be too advanced) in aluminum or stainless. Small items, containers really, with threaded lids and maybe o rings.

If so, please contact me

Thanks

George


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 28, 2007)

So much depends on definitions of "small items" and "Reasonable".

A small 2 inch long, 1 inch diameter container with threaded lid will take an hour or two to make. It will also require a couple of bucks of raw materials. It might take a trip to the hardware store to get the right o-rings. Then there's an hour packaging it and getting it to the post office.

So what's fair for 2 hours of machinging and two hours of running around? I sure don't know. That's why I generally don't offer to make things.

Daniel

BTW, the less you care about the fit and finish, the quicker it is to make one-off creations. Less measuring, less careful handling, etc.


----------



## guiri (Mar 28, 2007)

Gotcha. I take it, it would be better for me if I ordered more than one which I had intended to do anyway?

As for finish, I'm more into the brushed aluminum more than shiny stuff..what does that mean in time and effort?

Thanks

George


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 28, 2007)

Any "specified" finish takes more time and effort than accepting the finish that you end up with at the end of the machining process. I think brushed should be fairly easy, but that means one more tool to set up and put away.

More than one at a time usually makes things easier UNLESS you insist that they are identical in all respects. More pieces can mean that you don't change tooling as often IF the machinist has the right setups to start with. Without collets and jigs and stops, each piece is about the same work as the first. 

On the other hand, if you don't care about the exact length and diameters, then the machinist can use what's on hand and can eyeball a lot of the measurements. That cuts costs too.

The only reason I'm taking the time to write all this is to help maximize your chance of getting someone to help you. 

Daniel


----------



## guiri (Mar 28, 2007)

..and I appreciate that.

Thanks

George


----------



## will (Mar 28, 2007)

Gadget - you make some very valid points. I worked years back in a prototype machine shop, basically 2 or 3 of an item. We would on occasion get an order for 10 or more. The set up time and the tools used would sometimes be very different due to the quantity. The stops and jigs used for a quantity run would have to be 'heavier' for greater repeatability.

I can do a lot of work by eye. I don't have to stop the machine and measure which takes time. The part does not have to fit into another part. 

I left the field a long time ago, I have no idea what the current hourly rate would be. The example above is for 2 jars and lids taking 2 hours or so. If you figure even $40 an hour - that's $80 for 2 jars. I did not account for parts and material pickup for purchase. 

I suspect a lot of the custom mods done here are at a loss, but done with the idea of helping out some of the other members. 

Even making a simple jar and lid requires a lot of different steps, Threading the lid and threading the jar top requires a certain amount of precison to make sure they fit and work together, not to tight, not too loose.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Mar 28, 2007)

guiri said:


> I have a couple of things I wanted made (shouldn't be too advanced) in aluminum or stainless. Small items, containers really, with threaded lids and maybe o rings.
> 
> If so, please contact me
> 
> ...


 
Give us some dimensions and a rough drawing and it would be a lot easier to quote something. 

Aren't there a gazillion metal container with lids available for purchase? Some even come with O-rings already, if not it might be easier to just add an O-ring groove than to make a complete canister.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Mar 28, 2007)

gadget_lover said:


> So much depends on definitions of "small items" and "Reasonable".
> 
> A small 2 inch long, 1 inch diameter container with threaded lid will take an hour or two to make. It will also require a couple of bucks of raw materials. It might take a trip to the hardware store to get the right o-rings. Then there's an hour packaging it and getting it to the post office.
> 
> ...


 
*So what's fair for 2 hours of machinging and two hours of running around?* 

$75 x 4 hours = $300


----------



## will (Mar 28, 2007)

TranquillityBase said:


> *So what's fair for 2 hours of machinging and two hours of running around?*
> 
> $75 x 4 hours = $300




I had a feeling that amount was around $80 an hour..

even at $40 - that's $80 for two jars 

I think that scientific supply houses may have jars in all shapes and sizes. If you can use a glass jar with a top - airbrush containers, or even model paint bottles.


----------



## guiri (Mar 28, 2007)

*Well, I've looked but never really found anything*

There are BIG containers but too big for what I want.

I basically want something cigar tube size or smaller to keep things in such as batteries, drugs, toothpicks and so on and even a salt shaker made that I can close and open and keep in the car at all times instead of having to have salt packs with me.

http://www.totaldesignz.com/images/test-pictures/Tube-Drawing-1.gif

http://www.totaldesignz.com/images/test-pictures/saltshaker-drawing-1.gif

Even though it's expensive it's something I want to do. Today or one day in the near future, I want to do it but just wanted to know how much it would cost.

Yes, if I could find something that could be modified, that would be great but haven't found anything yet.

Found some plastic containers with lid and o ring at wal mart for less than a buck that do great for toothpicks but that's about it.

George


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd suggest a cheap Chinese Xenon flashlight that uses a couple of the bigger batteries like 18650's. That way you've got your waterproof container for very cheap and it can even be used as a light if you keep batteries for it. It's sort of like the deal for a 'survival capsule' being sold for $$$ - just a fancy looking chunk of aluminum but some are up around $150 IIRC. For that price I could never see it - just get a small flashlight and remove the batteries and you've got an even better 'survival capsule' since it can be used as a light also.


----------



## guiri (Mar 28, 2007)

*That's not a bad idea*

A little bit tacky but hell, a lot cheaper.

Dunno, I still think I'll have those made one day unless I find something but that is NOT a bad idea and I DO have a bunch of bad flashlights laying around (used to sell the chinese LED lights) so there were a bunch that never did work.

Good thinking. THanks.

George


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd suggest looking at the nearest store that sells camping supplies. They have all manner of containers used by backpackers.

You might also drop by a cigar store and ask to buy some spare tubes. I know they MUST have some spares.

I turned a nice toothpick holder for my brother out of wood. It was a fun project.






You might also find a beginner machinist who needs the practice, and assure them that you will take whatever they can make that will hold X batteries or X grams of salt.

Daniel


----------



## Calina (Mar 28, 2007)

Do you know about these : https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=9&products_id=89

They are not 5 inches long though.


----------



## guiri (Mar 28, 2007)

*Ha, very cool!*



gadget_lover said:


> I turned a nice toothpick holder for my brother out of wood. It was a fun project.
> 
> Daniel



Nice one. Not enough toothpicks for me but nice 

Yep, that's what I need, a beginner machinist.

Although I can afford the 80 or 160 bucks I kinda have to look at what it is. Just containers.

Mind you, I'm not knocking their fees, I charge the same myself so that's cool.

Just not sure I want to pay it for the containers

Thanks

George


----------



## dom (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi George
You mentioned cigar -- this looks moddable -and it maybe airtight already.

Cigar holder

Another thing

Maybe check google for "stogie" or "cigar" - might find exactly what you need unless you really want something custom.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes - I forgot about the Coibri Tranzpack dom linked above - looks very cool and priced about inline with the smaller Pelican cases but it's in a tube shape.
Gotta get one of those myself sometime.


----------



## guiri (Mar 29, 2007)

dom said:


> Hi George
> You mentioned cigar -- this looks moddable -and it maybe airtight already.
> http://www.stdupontlighters.com/tranzpack_airplane_lighter.htm



Sweet Dom!

How would you mod that nickel case though. There's not enough there to make a thread or something..?

That's kinda what I want though.
I still need to hook up with someone that can do it for me.
Like I said in my earlier post, although I have no problem with the hourly rates, for what I'm wanting to have done, not sure if it's worth it.
Some day though, I'll probably pay that price.

The other one (the yellow one) is cool too.

Thanks and keep'em coming 

George


----------



## guiri (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I have been looking at cigar tubes and even found one with a screw lid. Again, not exactly what I wanted but it IS cheaper.

Hmmm, what to do. Anyway, this is far from over so I'll keep looking and thanks for the ideas.

I AM expecting some money in the near future and when that happens, I'm thinking I'm still going to have some made.

By the way, if you buy THIS tube, it's not cheaper than getting it made... http://www.elighters.com/da20240.html



George


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't put salt into aluminium


----------



## guiri (Mar 29, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> Don't put salt into aluminium



Didn't know that...something with a reaction to the metal?

Thanks

George


----------



## wquiles (Mar 29, 2007)

will said:


> I left the field a long time ago, I have no idea what the current hourly rate would be. The example above is for 2 jars and lids taking 2 hours or so. If you figure even $40 an hour - that's $80 for 2 jars. I did not account for parts and material pickup for purchase.
> 
> I suspect a lot of the custom mods done here are at a loss, but done with the idea of helping out some of the other members.


That is how I feel as well. I charge $40/hour for any/all work on my bench/lathe for mods. Yes, I feel it is at a loss, but seems "fair" since the recipients are also forum members 

Just my 2 cents 

Will


----------



## guiri (Mar 29, 2007)

wquiles said:


> That is how I feel as well. I charge $40/hour for any/all work on my bench/lathe for mods. Yes, I feel it is at a loss, but seems "fair" since the recipients are also forum members
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> Will



Yeah, I definitely feel that 40 bucks is fair, I'm just trying to figure out how badly I want them and how badly I want them NOW 

I have some money coming up and when I get it, I tend to go a little crazy including buying some lights but for now, I do have to watch out a little 

George


----------



## grayelky (Apr 6, 2007)

Look over this link. I can make the tubes longer, if it is needed. The ends do not screw on, but are machined for tight tolerances. They have "O"rings, and are water tight.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156985


----------



## guiri (Apr 6, 2007)

THanks,

I actually found someone to do it but they screw together.

However, as well priced as yours are, they're still very interesting.

George


----------

